# Metagrid users…maybe you can help!



## Eckoes (Aug 22, 2021)

Hey all,

I posted this on the Metasystem forum, but it has not been answered so I’m trying here. Would love to hear your thoughts! Thank you.

————————

I have been using Metagrid for a few years and I absolutely love it. But I have never been able to get the App Specific Commands to work with Reaper. I always used key combos and it has worked great, but I would like to start using Metagrid without having to assign key commands to all my actions.

I assumed the problem was that I had an old, slow computer, but I recently bought a new one and it is fast and fresh and working great.

When I try to assign a Metagrid Macro, say 001, it will work if I trigger it within the Reaper Action List window. But the Metagrid button will not work!

Today I tried to trigger it from the button edit page within Metagrid (which I had never tried before) and I got a message. Something like,”Cannot trigger because Reaper is not in focus”

*But Reaper *is* in focus.* 

Some info about my system:

Windows 10 (updated)
iOS 14.7.1
iPad (5th generation)
Reaper v.6.33
Metaserver v.2.3.2

I have never been able to get the App Specific Commands to work on either of my machines and I’d like to fix it. I suppose it’s possible that I have my devices configured incorrectly within Reaper, or that I did something wrong with Metaserver or LoopMIDI…

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Eckoes (Aug 22, 2021)

I think I posted this in the wrong section. Anyone know how to move this thread here?






Your DAW


A place to discuss everything related to Digital Audio Workstations! (Cubase, Logic, VEP, etc.)




vi-control.net


----------

